# My main symptom is anxiety



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

Although I still get all the gut problems, my worst symptom is anxiety. I have been taking a low dose of Citalopram, but this has done nothing for the anxiety. The diazepam I was prescribed for this sometimes does nothing at all.This takes the form almost of mania at times, and at other times is accompanied by severe nausea and fatigue.Diet does not seem to make any difference, but I know I take too much caffiene and this probably does not help.I think I am just having a frustrated rant, but it gets me like this when I dont seem to be getting any better.


----------



## 15341 (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm kind of with you on this one, so I sort of know what you are getting at here. My GP refused to give me anything to help with anxiety and her excuse was "well if you are suffering anxiety related IBS any medications for anxiety/depression upset the stomach so it is likely to just make things worse" I get so frustrated with the GP's just brushing me off to be honest I get more frustrated with the docs sometimes than I do with having to put up with IBS


----------



## 16240 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hang in there Hamp, maybe your dose of diazepam is too low. I always say to be assertive w/MD's as well as honest. Diazepam has addiction potential but quality of life is more important. I currently take clonazepam daily and xanax as needed and they have worked 10x's better than the SSRI's. Less side effects too!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah - maybe you do need to up your valium dose - I'd be bullish about this. I'm finally off these and only now on my 1 30mg mitrazapene but this has taken MONTHS - my GP, as many of his brethren I'm sure - was very reluctant to continue prescribing but my psychiatrist took a much more pragmatic approach - whatever works for you and makes you well, and I think your doctors should be thinking along the same sort of lines - how about another consultation??Good luckSue


----------



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

I saw the doctor yesterday about the anxiety and he prescribed Paroxetine to replace the Citalopram, but I want to stop taking this stuff if I can and dont fancy trying to change.He also prescribed 28 x 2mg diazepam to be taken as required. I dont want to get too used to this as I dont think he will give me any more, but I feel that I need it.


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

I was on Valium for years then switched to Xanax. I found that the Xanax worked better for me. I have IBS anxiety related.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

I can totally relate Hampshire - I was on that dose of valium but my GP would not prescribe any more (though my psychiatrist would have been happy for me to continue taking them for a while on a need to basis). However, I felt well enough to stop these but do have about 14 days' worth in the cupboard for absolute emergencies. Is the Citalopram having any positive effects????? They say about 6-8 weeks, though some folk are very lucky and respond much quicker (it took me about 6 weeks for my anti-d to start having any positive effects!!).Good luck - are you seeing some type of councillor did you say??All the best - keep pestering your GP until you feel that the dosage is right - thats what they are paid to do.Good luckSue xxx


----------



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

I am actually going round in circles at the moment. The GP had given me more Citalopram as I had finished the first lot, but they are a different manufacture.I have been trying to cut the dose since I started on the new ones, but I am feeling extremely tired and dizzy. I dont know whether this is the result of changing or cutting the dose, but it is very annoying. He has given me Paroxetine, as I told him I was having a problem, but I dont want to try changing.Overall I am more active and brighter, but still do not feel right. I dont know whether to try increasing the dose again or try and stop.I also see a bereavement councillor once a week.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

Hampshire - that is interesting re your response to a different brand of your anti-D - don't panic unduly - in the early stages, I seem to be much more "brand sensitive" - I was on a soluble (you shoved it on your tongue and let it dissolve) derivation of mitrazapene called zispin - then, prob. I assume for financial reasons, I was put onto the tablet form and yes, I did feel briefly, less well on these, however, each time I get my script, I seem now to be on a different brand and seem to feel the same. I wouldn't have though shoving you on summat else is particularly helpful, forgive me, cos I don't know what Paroxetine is - is this some variation on valium??????? Perhaps a low dose might help I'm not sure. It seems as if things are helping a little, please give it time, its only been in the last 2 months that I've felt, what I'd describe as "myself" and even now (and I was really poorly back in Jan/Feb/Mar) I still get the odd wobbly day (but with me, it seems to coincide with ovulation, which of course won't ring any bells with you!!!!).Hang in there Hampshire, I'm sure things will look up, as my psychiatrict nurse says "little baby steps".Lots of good vibes from sunny ManchesterSue xxxxx


----------



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

Sue, Paroxetine is another antidepressant which he gave me to try instead of Citalopram. I have not done so yet, I am still debating whether to stop the ADs. I tried to up the Citalpram dose last night, but I felt awful today and could hardly move.As I said, I seem to be going round in circles.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2006)

Hampshire - have you seen a psychiatrist at all??? Often GP's don't really know all that much about medication, although mine seems reasonably well-informed. If you feel you are going around in circles could you not, although, if you're in East Cheshire (like me) the waiting list can be horrendous.Good luckSue


----------



## 18690 (Jul 16, 2006)

I have anxiety from IBs and I just tried soemthing that I think might work..I was asleep and in the morning my stomach gurggles and sharing a bed with someone new is extreamly stressful. Long story short my anxiety was making the gurlgling worse and sure enough passed gas...still didn't help so I took an ativan and my stomach seemed to settle. ever heard of this?


----------



## 23524 (May 9, 2006)

I too have the stomach gurgling problem a lot and I know the gas is not pleasant for other people. I have ordered some acidophilus that the user pete recommended in another thread. If the stuff works I will be very happy and if it doesn't make a difference i will have to just accept that I'm not perfect and try not to think about my ibs.


----------



## 18690 (Jul 16, 2006)

Iv'e tried acidopiphlus years ago didn't work. Tried beano, peppermint tea, fennel, had the scope there is nothing phyiscally wrong with me...I try to watch what I eat when I know I will be in these situations but not always possible...even that I just have a nervous stomach.I'm hoping the ativan might help in these quiet room situations, but I need something that will cut back on my gas & the gurgling a lot more


----------

